# Automated station stops



## philkeys (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anybody know if AirWire or QSI Titan can do automated station stops? That is slow down and come to a stop at a certain point, wait awhile and then start up slowly gaining sped.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Not by itself, no. If you're running the Titan via "traditional" DCC, you can use a product like those available from DCC BitSwitch to do station stops and a wide range of other automated tasks. (There are other avenues as well; computer control, etc.) If you're using the Airwire controller, then you're out of luck. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

The G-Scale Graphics "RailBoss Plus", both hobby radio and pocket keyfob systems, do automated station stops. Accel/decel rates, stop time, and frequency of stops are all user programmable. I don't know of any other battery powered systems that offer these features. (We also have built-in low battery warning systems).


----------

